
Taking transparency to the next level: Codacy’s open salary calculator - ominous
https://www.codacy.com/blog/open-salary-transparency-culture/
======
lacion
i still believe that this companies were their business model permits them to
pay a bay area engineer 100k+ a year are them paying engineers with the same
level 50% or less on other countries or cities based on their location is
super immoral.

